# Countries with potable water?



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

By this I mean countries where you can drink straight from the sink faucet....


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

edited!


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

^ 

You didn't understand the question.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Western Europe?


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

well you certainly can here, I do, lol.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I do too.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

The midwest of US


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

Western Australia... very likely the whole of Australia.


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Korea


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

united states...


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

SouthWest China


----------



## geminiguy7 (Apr 7, 2005)

Australia.


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

FINLAND - I'm dringking it right now :cheers: . I believe you can do that in all the Nordic countries.


----------



## DramaQueen (May 5, 2005)

Where I live its totally safe.


----------



## Nemo01 (Feb 8, 2005)

I can drink straight from the sink faucet in my country (Netherlands) The water in Germany, Belgium and the northern part of France can also be trusted. When i move further away from my homecountry the water gets other 'germs'. For example, i cannot drink water in Hungary, i'll get sick when i do that. But the people over there are used to that water, their bodies can deal with the germs in the water. Perhaps they get problems when drinking Dutch water.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

i`m doing it now


----------



## drwho (Sep 7, 2003)

Sweden,doing it right now also


Nemo01 is right.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think most of Europe is fine, I've drunk the water with no problems in the UK, Ireland, France, Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, Spain, Italy, Slovenia, Austria, Denmark. Many people prefer bottled mineral water though just because it usually tastes nicer.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Argentina and Chile.. plus we have all the glaciers in Patagonia..


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

in Israel every family have water apparatus "Neviot" or "Mei Eden"


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

you can in my country. I do it for years.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

That's a bit strange: almost everywhere in western europe, the water from the tap is drinkable and tested every day. And most European people prefer to buy water in bottle. 

That's waste of money and dangerous for the planet because of transportation.


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

I believe, you *can* drink everywhere straight from the tap


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard you cant drink Tap water in Los Angeles, is that true?

Beside there, I could also drink Tap water in other places.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> I heard you cant drink Tap water in Los Angeles, is that true?
> 
> Beside there, I could also drink Tap water in other places.


No, you can drink tap water in los angeles, and its quite safe. I dont know where you heard that...


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

You can drink water straight from the tap here too. Together with Japan, these 2 countries are probably the only countries where you can drink from the tap.


----------



## Leienaar (Oct 15, 2002)

They even sell our tap water here in bottles! The brands Bar-le-Duc and Sourcy are actually tap water from the city of Utrecht! The place where they pump it up is across the street from the regional tap water facility which pumps the same water from the same ground water layer. And still loads of people are buying these bottles and cartons of "mineral water" for over half a euro per liter...


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont thrust water from the tap in a country where they sell water in bottles all over the place, it is something you don't see it in the Netherlands, Germany or belgium
you do in france, spain, italy etc..

There must be a reason for that.


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

Leichestern said:


> these 2 countries are probably the only countries where you can drink from the tap.


wtf. Everyone has just said that in there cities and countrys you can drink out of the tap... but then you type that!


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

I drink water in bottle... only!


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

waustralia said:


> wtf. Everyone has just said that in there cities and countrys you can drink out of the tap... but then you type that!


Sorry about that i meant in asia.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

I really can't understand how people in Toronto buy so much bottled water...I think it's just a fad. I guess it's better that so many people have switched from pop to water...better for your health (and explains why Coke and Pepsi are now in the water business).

For carbonated water, i do like the taste of Apolinaris. but for just plain ole water, tap water is as good as anything.

It's also free. And safer....no bottled water can touch Toronto drinking water for purity...and they can't test it as often as the city can either.

There will always be issues of chemicals...chlorine, flouride, etc...and the rare cases of contamination incidents...but overall, municipal tap water in Toronto at least, is the safest bet. And it's free...I can't fork over money to get a drink of water...i'll look for a tap or drinking fountain.

Just so you know...garden hose water tastes the best. I have no idea why...it just does.






KGB


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here in the Philippines I'm pretty sure you CAN drink faucet water ... but not many people do it coz its unsafe  People buy distilled water here or have their own purification sysem (from tap or rain)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

CborG said:


> I dont thrust water from the tap in a country where they sell water in bottles all over the place, it is something you don't see it in the Netherlands, Germany or belgium
> you do in france, spain, italy etc..
> 
> There must be a reason for that.


I think it's just fashion in those contries, I've drunk the water in all three and i'm not dead.


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)

chymera00 said:


> Here in the Philippines I'm pretty sure you CAN drink faucet water ... but not many people do it coz its unsafe  People buy distilled water here or have their own purification sysem (from tap or rain)


Eighty percent of the earth’s surface is water. But only 1% of this water is available for drinking. The comforting fact is that for two decades now, Davao City ’s drinking water has been the Philippines ’ cleanest and among the best in the world. And Davao City Water District (DCWD), the biggest water district in the Philippines , aims to make sure that it stays that way.

The Davao City Water District (DCWD), among the first water districts to be established in the Philippines, ranked number one in the listing of the top 50 water utilities in the Asia-Pacific region in the Asian Development Bank's Second Water Utilities Data Book published in 1997, It shared top ranking with the water utilities of Singapore and Johor Bahru of Malaysia.

Here, its safe to drink water directly from faucet without getting diarrhea as I often do.


----------



## easysurfer (Dec 12, 2004)

Many parts of Yorkshire in England have, reportedly, the best quality tap water in the world. It is also exported to other countries in the world- quite a bit is sold to countries like spain. I live in Bradford and the water quality is excellent- you can't distinquish it from bottled water and it is supposed to be just as good for you. Must be something to do with the hills and yorkshire dales. There is a lot of money spent on good sytems to process and filter the water. Plus it's soft water which is alot better. I've been to other areas of the UK where water is harder and it isn't as clear. It depends on what the water runs down from. Wset Yorkshire has some of the best natural conditions in England for good drinking water. I think hard water runs of limestone and picks up deposits that make the water cloudy and clogs up washing machines e.t.c.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

CborG said:


> I dont thrust water from the tap in a country where they sell water in bottles all over the place, it is something you don't see it in the Netherlands, Germany or belgium
> you do in france, spain, italy etc..
> 
> There must be a reason for that.



that is just because some people prefer bottled water. like someone said, it's just a fashion. i live in madrid and i have always drink from the tap, and here i am. maybe, in andalucia, the water supply is worse, and in canarias they drink bottled water because they don't have any river


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

sleepwalker_uno said:


> Eighty percent of the earth’s surface is water. But only 1% of this water is available for drinking. The comforting fact is that for two decades now, Davao City ’s drinking water has been the Philippines ’ cleanest and among the best in the world. And Davao City Water District (DCWD), the biggest water district in the Philippines , aims to make sure that it stays that way.
> 
> The Davao City Water District (DCWD), among the first water districts to be established in the Philippines, ranked number one in the listing of the top 50 water utilities in the Asia-Pacific region in the Asian Development Bank's Second Water Utilities Data Book published in 1997, It shared top ranking with the water utilities of Singapore and Johor Bahru of Malaysia.
> 
> Here, its safe to drink water directly from faucet without getting diarrhea as I often do.


Well ok ... with the expection of DAVAO


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

in Switzerland everywhere - and most of the fountains. Rest of Europe: most I would say except Spain (thought there might be cities with potable water, but I was never in one ) and some other parts of Mediterrean areas. About Eastern Europe I don't know. In the US I also didn't have problems - except for the most horrible taste because of over-treatment. Asia: where I've been no way. Brazil: Sao Paulo no problem, very good quality, other cities - depends on the treatment and how often the people clean their water tanks...


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

The water that comes out of my tap (Netherlands) is also bottled and sold, that's how good it is.

In Spain you can drink out of the tap, but it tastes horrible...


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

CborG said:


> I dont thrust water from the tap in a country where they sell water in bottles all over the place, it is something you don't see it in the Netherlands, Germany or belgium
> you do in france, spain, italy etc..
> 
> There must be a reason for that.


 It s because of hot temperatures!!!!


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

In Central Texas we have a huge aquifers underground, the water is as good as you can get. Houston's water isn't as good as Austin, Dallas also have really good water as far as I know.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

SHiRO said:


> The water that comes out of my tap (Netherlands) is also bottled and sold, that's how good it is.
> 
> In Spain you can drink out of the tap, but it tastes horrible...


 It depends on the city you are in. In Barcelona is not so good. In Madrid is better and in Bilbao is wonderful. I think generally the south has worse water.


----------

